

Ask HN: Validate our business hypothesis for a social approach to risk planning - hart

RiskRef: A Collective Intelligence Approach to Planning and Preparedness<p>== Usage<p>Complete your profile and improve your Risk Score by finding risks, making a plan to solve them, and keeping track of your progress. Earn rare badges by helping others along the way.<p>== Abstract<p>RiskRef is a user-generated resource for risk management, planning, and preparedness. Utilizing collective intelligence, predictive algorithms, and game-design mechanics, RiskRef comprehensively identifies risks based on the user’s demographics, prioritizes them based on impact and likelihood, and holds the user accountable in an engaging way.<p>RiskRef allows users to create real-world value by proactively mitigating and planning for potential life-changing surprises. Immediate, actionable feedback and suggestions are the secret sauce.<p>== Wireframes<p>http://melaniewilke.com/clients/RiskRef/RiskRef_1_Homepage.png<p>http://melaniewilke.com/clients/RiskRef/RiskRef_2_CreateProfile.png<p>http://melaniewilke.com/clients/RiskRef/RiskRef_3_GetRecommendations.png<p>http://melaniewilke.com/clients/RiskRef/RiskRef_4_MakeAPlan.png<p>== Monetization<p>All the usual suspects for web apps. (Innovative suggestions welcome)<p>== Questions for HN<p>So we've got the concept above and development is under way. Best of all, we have a talented team that's passionate about the project<p>1) Can we get some feedback on the business idea, e.g., would users pay for it, could we get users to know about it, could we build it?<p>2) This current Ask HN is an attempt at an MVP-like business hypothesis validation. We plan to create a landing page/Wufoo form for signups and drive people there via Google/Facebook Ads; and use Amazon Mechanical Turk to pay users to do market research and answer survey questions about the service. Can anyone else suggest strategic next steps from here?<p>Let the validated learning begin! Thanks so much for the support.
======
hart
Just set up the Wufoo, what do you think?

[http://riskref.wufoo.com/forms/youve-got-a-lot-to-lose-
well-...](http://riskref.wufoo.com/forms/youve-got-a-lot-to-lose-well-help-
you-secure-it/)

~~~
hart
Nice, we've had a signup! That surely validates it >.<

